# Liste von HTTP_USER_AGENTS



## Sir Robin (19. März 2003)

Hallo,

ick such ne Liste von möglichst vielen, und auch aktuellen HTTPUserAgents ... ich bilde mir ein, sowas schon mal irgendwo gesehen zu haben...das Doofe ist das ich das nicht mehr finde, und google und co. auch nix dazu sagen...

danke


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (21. März 2003)

Hi,

vielleicht hier oder hier 

ciao


----------



## Sir Robin (21. März 2003)

Danke soweit...kenn zwar beide Seiten schon, aber trotzdem Dank für die Bemühungen...

die beiden Listen sind leider nicht ganz aktuell...deswegen dacht ich halt jemand kennt ne aktuellere 


Aber zum Erkennen von standardmäßigen Strukturen reicht es erstmal


----------

